# Nodak Outdoors has a new virus



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

*Its name is i_kill_deer. I think its time to pull the plug on this quack*..

big foot
i_kill_deer 2 17 Sat Sep 03, 2005 7:47 pm
Carl 
Snow Goose Hunting snow geese
i_kill_deer 4 54 Sat Sep 03, 2005 7:21 pm
i_kill_deer 
Canada Goose Hunting MY GOOOSE
i_kill_deer 8 82 Sat Sep 03, 2005 7:20 pm
i_kill_deer 
Canada Goose Hunting Goose Dekes
Quack Addict 3 47 Sat Sep 03, 2005 7:12 pm
texan68 
Deer Hunting  deer
i_kill_deer 8 46 Sat Sep 03, 2005 7:00 pm
i_kill_deer 
Rifle Forum rifle
i_kill_deer 2 23 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:52 pm
i_kill_deer 
Trade a Hunt or Fish i have a crow
i_kill_deer 2 22 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:48 pm
i_kill_deer 
Hunting Dog Forum First time out...
weasel73 1 22 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:47 pm
i_kill_deer 
Forum Problem, Bugs, Glitches and Fixes GLITHC
i_kill_deer 0 13 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:44 pm
i_kill_deer 
Lost & Found lost
i_kill_deer 0 16 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:44 pm
i_kill_deer 
OutdoorsWomen my mom
i_kill_deer 0 20 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:43 pm
i_kill_deer 
Hiking Forum hikeing
i_kill_deer 0 12 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:42 pm
i_kill_deer 
Youth Forum 18
i_kill_deer 0 17 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:41 pm
i_kill_deer 
Politics bob marley
i_kill_deer 0 14 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:39 pm
i_kill_deer 
Dove and Crow Hunting i shot a crow but it didnt die
i_kill_deer 0 14 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:38 pm
i_kill_deer 
Conservation Forum i killed a man
i_kill_deer 0 12 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:37 pm
i_kill_deer 
Recipes freid deer
i_kill_deer 0 11 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:36 pm
i_kill_deer 
Wildlife Clubs i have a club
i_kill_deer 0 10 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:35 pm
i_kill_deer 
Legislative Bill Forum bill clinton
i_kill_deer 0 12 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:34 pm
i_kill_deer 
Hot Topics hot
i_kill_deer 0 16 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:34 pm
i_kill_deer 
Trap & Skeet Shooting Forum sheet
i_kill_deer 0 9 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:33 pm
i_kill_deer 
Handgun Forum side arms
i_kill_deer 0 13 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:33 pm
i_kill_deer 
Reloading and Ammunition Forum clips
i_kill_deer 0 12 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:32 pm
i_kill_deer 
Shotgun Forum shotgun
i_kill_deer 0 8 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:30 pm
i_kill_deer 
Wild Turkey Hunting turckey
i_kill_deer 0 13 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:29 pm
i_kill_deer 
Dove and Crow Hunting COW HUNTING!??!?!?
i_kill_deer 0 11 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:28 pm
i_kill_deer 
Grouse & Partridge Hunting partidge
i_kill_deer 0 11 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:27 pm
i_kill_deer 
Pheasant Hunting phesant
i_kill_deer 0 17 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:27 pm
i_kill_deer 
Rabbit and Squirrel Hunting rabbits
i_kill_deer 0 10 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:26 pm
i_kill_deer 
Antelope,Elk,Moose, & Sheep Hunting i shot a bird with my pellet rifal
i_kill_deer 0 13 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:25 pm
i_kill_deer 
Open Forum MY 7x8 with drop tines
i_kill_deer 6 62 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:24 pm
i_kill_deer 
Fox and Coyote Hunting fox
i_kill_deer 0 15 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:22 pm
i_kill_deer 
Other Species other speices
i_kill_deer 0 9 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:18 pm
i_kill_deer 
Catfishing i throw my cat in the lake and he eats the fish
i_kill_deer 0 10 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:18 pm
i_kill_deer 
Fly Fishing Forum fly
i_kill_deer 0 3 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:17 pm
i_kill_deer 
Perch Fishing perch
i_kill_deer 0 9 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:16 pm
i_kill_deer 
Panfish & Crappie Fishing pan
i_kill_deer 0 10 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:15 pm
i_kill_deer 
Bass Fishing i whent hunting for bass in hawii
i_kill_deer 0 7 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:14 pm
i_kill_deer 
Walleye Fishing guns
i_kill_deer 0 10 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:13 pm
i_kill_deer 
Fishing & Hunting Classifieds panzerchreck
i_kill_deer 0 18 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:13 pm
i_kill_deer 
Ice Fishing Forum ice fishing
i_kill_deer 0 5 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:12 pm
i_kill_deer 
Duck Hunting ducks
i_kill_deer 0 20 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:11 pm
i_kill_deer 
Pike & Musky Fishing HUSKY?!?!?!?!
i_kill_deer 0 5 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:10 pm
i_kill_deer 
Crane Hunting crane???
i_kill_deer 0 14 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:08 pm
i_kill_deer 
Bow Hunting Forum i made my own bow out of a tree that was struck by lighteing
i_kill_deer 0 15 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:08 pm
i_kill_deer 
Trout and Salmon Fishing steelhead fishing
JONR 2 95 Sat Sep 03, 2005 6:06 pm
i_kill_deer 
Hunting Dog Forum my basad hound
i_kill_deer 0 13 Sat Sep 03, 2005

*NEED I SAY MORE * :sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: Its a bunch of worthless posts :******: :******:


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Is it possible to remove all of his posts?


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

No kidding what a freakshow


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

*DON'T* post in any of the threads he started. It will set of a series of automatic replies. Someone needs to delete them all.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I think he is a peta freak, after getting a pm from him, he is not as young as he appears he is just trying to be a pain. Ban this freak!
TC


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea, a mod. or Chris would have to do it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

As dumb as he is I am laughing so hard at some of his stuff I woke my wife up and now I am in trouble. Check his post in the Hiking Forum and in the Trade a Hunt. I must be tired.!!!


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Seriously we need to contact the authorities on this guy and take him out. 61 posts in one night, he has time to waste. He should have been out scouting a lion with his sweet ninja style moves, sounds like a kid who needs another nintendo game, or maybe mom should be called. Chris, cant you get his IP and ban it? :lol: Although it was funny, until it got childish. So anyways, shot some doves tonite....good way to start the year. Not bad of a day, saw a good number of them. Keep it real guys 8)


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I got an email and from Aythya and am taking care of it right now. I will call Chris (I am sure he is out hunting) and get him to ban the dude. Meanwhile, I will delete all of the posts. Thanks for the heads up. If this happens y'all can email/PM me and I can fix things, being that I am about 1400 milles from Nodak and don't get to have the fun that you guys do.

RC the enforcer.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

k: :rock: :rock: :jammin: :jammin:

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Oh, and THANKS!!!!

huntin1


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks like funny guy is gone.!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Stuff usually goes down when I'm out. 8)

Thanks Robert.


----------

